# Autocruise Pre Swift interior furniture supply



## 96527 (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a 2004 Starspirit which requires a replacement door on the unit below the sink adjacent to the cooker. Marquise motorhomes of Ipswich sent a picture of the door to Autocruise and they are dismayed at the reply from Autocruise, which is that they no longer supply spares for 2004 models. Does anyone know who manufactured the door furniture or where replacements can be obtained from.

Thanks


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Autocruise*

Geoff

I am sorry that the Swift Autocruise is not able to help you source parts. We purchased the failed company in November 2007 and we are not responsible for product built and sold prior to that date.

The information we have inherited is very poor and limited. In the eary days we tried our best to source parts for older vehicles and to be honest we got ourselves in some messes and upset customers by sending out wrong parts, several times in some instances.

When we get a request now, if the information is not readily available we say straight away that we are unable to supply.

Regards
Kath


----------



## 96527 (Oct 15, 2005)

This still does not tell me who the supplier is and I have also been told that O'Leary Motorhomes have purchased large amounts of stock is this the case?. Sa you had a new product line what happened to the old stock? This is not cusromer service.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

your best bet would be to send a pic to o'leary's i was there a few weeks ago and they had loads of door from all sorts and all types of sizes too.


----------



## 96527 (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks Discodave I will try that

geoffm


----------



## 118758 (Dec 13, 2008)

HI , OLEARY PARTS HERE WE HAVE AUTOCRUISE DOORS AND DEAL WITH MANUFACTURER OF AUTOCRUISE DOORS E MAIL US YOUR REQUIREMENTS AND PICS IF POSSIBLE THANKS KEV


----------



## 96527 (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Kev. Thanks for the email. The colour is Sorrento and dimensions as per my previous email.

Dimensions H=56.5cm W=25.5cm colour Sorrento

Thanks for your help.

Geoff


----------



## morgelyn (May 16, 2009)

just spoke to O'Leary's trying to find a new bathroom sink for my 2006 starfire, really helpful even though they probably haven't got one. Even suggested I send a picture and they will try to find the original source.

Swift on the other hand did not want to know and showed know sign of being interested.
To me it is wrong that they ( Swift) can purchase the autocruise name and accept the benefits of customer loyalty and then treat those same customers with disregard when it comes to customer service. 

I accept they may not have the answer but at least show some interest in the problem or make suggestions where spares might be obtained.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

I think you should be fair to Swift. After all, your van was produced before Swift took over. I have a 2003 Autocruise and would not expect Swift to hold spares for that. Don't forget that the purchase of Autocruise went through very quickly and Peter Smith cut right through some of the normal due diligence stuff that would normally have taken place. This saved a lot of jobs at the time. You are in exactly the same position as you would be if Swift had not bought the company. Surely they cannot be responsible for the mess that they found when they went through the doors. 

I agree with what you say about O'Leary's. They tried but weren't able to help me either.

Tco


----------



## morgelyn (May 16, 2009)

I believe I am being fair to Swift, I am not saying they have to solve the problem merely that they demonstrate they care about the problem. When you purchase a company you take on its assets as well as its liabilities and those liabilities include a duty of care to existing customers.

I applaud Swift for monitoring this site and will be interested to see if they show any signs of the interest I have reason to expect.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

morgelyn said:


> just spoke to O'Leary's trying to find a new bathroom sink for my 2006 starfire, really helpful even though they probably haven't got one. Even suggested I send a picture and they will try to find the original source.
> 
> Swift on the other hand did not want to know and showed know sign of being interested.
> To me it is wrong that they ( Swift) can purchase the autocruise name and accept the benefits of customer loyalty and then treat those same customers with disregard when it comes to customer service.
> ...


I see from the 2006 brochure that your Autocruise has a 'swing wall' washroom. Some of the current Autocruise models have a similar washroom but the pictures on their website are so useless that it is difficult to see if the sink is the same as in yours. If you can find a dealer with one in stock you may be able to examine it closely to check. I know that some of the current Autocruises use washroom items which are identical to those in the older models so you may be lucky.

The current Swift / Autocruise company may of course, not know what you have in your 'van so would be unable to say if they could supply it.

Sending the 'photo to O'leary may be the best bet as they may be able to identify the manufacturer, which may be still making the item for the current company.

Another suggestion: if you access the underneath if the basin, you may find manufacturers label on it.

hth

Harvey


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

morgelyn said:


> When you purchase a company you take on its assets as well as its liabilities and those liabilities include a duty of care to existing customers.


One of the problems that Swift inherited was as I understand it, that it was not unusual for Autocruise to deviate from their standard spec (as I have found to my cost) in an attempt to satisfy a particular customer's demand. The paperwork did not always catch up the vehicle, so once the van had left the factory, they might not know what was in it. Whatever issues I might have with my van, I do not hold Swift responsible for them.

The above seems to illustrate that Autcruise may have not been particularly professional, but If you bought a company in that state, that was near to collapse, in a matter of days, it is not unreasonable to assume that you could not back check to a particular van. Probably best not to try. Swift did try in the early stages and caught some flack for sending out incorrect parts in ignorance.

Just one more thing, I seem to remember being told that the Autocruise conversions (along with many others) were not type -approved at the time. This can't have helped at the time.

Tco


----------



## 96527 (Oct 15, 2005)

What really annoys me is I requested a kitchen door from Swift for my 2004 Starspirit . I sent them pictures and dimensions and even found out that the doors are manufactured by a company called QK at Stowmarket and Brigg. The light beech effect is called Sorrento, only to be told it was pre-swift etc and they could not supply a door. That was before Christmas then by chance I was in Brownills in Newark and spotted a 2007 low profile Starspirit with the same kitchen as mine. Brownhills gave Swift the chassis number of that motorhome and I have had a price from Swift via Brownhills. I have ordered the door and have my fingers crossed it will arrive.


----------

